# 68? huffy camaro



## island schwinn (Dec 2, 2011)

i've been on the hunt for a huffy camaro for quite a while.never found one close to me.well,i still never found one close,but found a seller that agreed to drop it at a local shop to get boxed up.then i sent a fedex call tag to get it home.i know the seat and pedals aren't right and it needs a set of correct grips,but the bike is really nice.i can't wait to get it with my 69 chevy camaro for a photo shoot.
i haven't had a chance to write down the serial number,but will get it asap.
here's the 68 huffy catalog page

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonliebigstuff/3054879591/


----------



## jpromo (Dec 2, 2011)

Pretty sure it's a Huffy Camaro that's restaurant decor in a pancake house on Woodward avenue. There's a minty ladies Spaceliner there too. I'll snap a picture next time I go!


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 3, 2011)

according to what another member has stated,this bike is a 70 model.first number in the serial is an O.
i'll be on the hunt for the correct black and white seat and pedals.i'm not 100% sure what i'm looking for though.


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 22, 2012)

does anybody have a line on a source for a correct seat,grips,and pedals for this bike? not much info available anywhere.


----------



## jd56 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Nice Camaro!*

Wow, I'm really liking these Huffy's.
That is a sweet Camaro, so clean. Is this the condition you got it in?
What rear hub is on yours?
What did you pick it for, if I may ask?

I just recently picked up  56 Eldorado and a Astroflite and ironically enough the Chromed Astro is in the garage and the Huffy is in my Man Cave. I love the look of the bike! And just can't stop staring at it.
My tank headlight bezel has lost all it's chrome covering and wish it was still there. Looking to get this rechromed and if anyone has a resource to this process I sure could use the link.
It's a shame they used top securing screws of the bezel as they did in yours as well. You'd think they would have inserted them to the underside of the tank.

Here are some pics of the Huffy grips on my bike as well as the seat. I'v also included a picture of the damaged pedal. I'm looking for these too. 
I'm sure the 68 parts you are seeking are different but, thought it might help in your picture search of Huffy parts. 

Nice find for sure Island Schwinn, pretty bike!!


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 20, 2012)

thanks for the pics and compliments.i probably paid too much at 250 bucks,but i wanted one pretty bad and just never found one in any condition to choose.it's as i bought except it had handlebar tape on the bars.it has some corrosion issues in the headlight,but can be saved.a few rust issues in non crucial areas,but very minor.it sits in my bike cubby in the back of my house with some of my favorite bikes.
i think the grips are the same as yours,but the seat is different.i saw a set of those pedals at the local flea market a while back,but didn't recognize what i needed.oh well.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 20, 2012)

The condition is sweet. It's good you have the correct grips. The seat and pedals are a minor issue. I'm sure they will pop up and you will acquire them. I saw my two tone seat on another brand bike so I'm guessing mine is not orginal. But, it is a great fit for my color scheme. I also need the pedals as mine are in pretty bad shape.
The battery tray is usually the hard item to find but, I've been told that radio shack is the place to get an aftermarket tray. Only you would know it wasn't correct to the bike, right?

$250 is a retail figure but, it's what we pay when we really want it. You don't see many out there in this condition, that's for sure. 
Great find for sure.

Oh and I was told that mine was a 66 not a 56 as I read the serial number listing I have. The serial was not the exacting factor but, the style of the bike.


----------



## Harleysue (Jul 4, 2017)

I have a huffy camero  bike we want to sell we are in mich


jd56 said:


> The condition is sweet. It's good you have the correct grips. The seat and pedals are a minor issue. I'm sure they will pop up and you will acquire them. I saw my two tone seat on another brand bike so I'm guessing mine is not orginal. But, it is a great fit for my color scheme. I also need the pedals as mine are in pretty bad shape.
> The battery tray is usually the hard item to find but, I've been told that radio shack is the place to get an aftermarket tray. Only you would know it wasn't correct to the bike, right?
> 
> $250 is a retail figure but, it's what we pay when we really want it. You don't see many out there in this condition, that's for sure.
> ...


----------

